# MK I point vs MG Xi5



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm, we'l how about just pros and cons from the one you own?


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> Hmm, we'l how about just pros and cons from the one you own?


55# iPilot has been fine for me other than some recent problems after being submerged for four days in Harvey flooding.

If you hit anchor lock when you're moving fast it spins around and goes full throttle to get back to the spot; much better to coast to a near stop and then hit it (or ease up to your spot). I mainly use it when fishing a creek mouth or just to keep the boat in place while we land a big fish.

The new ones apparently have a little "puck" for an antenna that helps them stay in place better - mine stays within 5' or so so it will drift off and then drive back to that spot. Doesn't bother me, but again, I don't use it for anything that requires me to stay right in one spot.

I put a giant battery so we could chase tarpon off the beachfront for a long time at high speeds without running out of juice. If I were doing it over I would probably put a smaller battery and just haul two batteries on days I thought I really needed it.


----------

